# Chart note for Post Payment Audit of 99214!



## beach83 (Aug 4, 2009)

"pt. name", is a longstanding patient of mine. I am awaiting transfer of her records from my previous group.

To the best of my recollections, she has a history of a fusiform abdominal aortic aneurysm measuring approximately 4.5 cm at maximum transverse diameter for which we chose not to proceed with operative intervention and previously she had an out-patient ultrasound performed that showed this to be a 4.7 by patient history.

I am in the process of obtaining an abdominal CTA with pelvic views. I will see her back in the office to discuss these findings and be sure to keep you infirmed of further findings. I hope to be in receipt of her prior records by then as well

Signed by physician.


That is the extent of the note that billed/paid with a 99214 code!

Any other ideas regarding any code that could be applied here? I am thinking no code assignment based on the note info?!!
Thanks..


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 4, 2009)

*99212*

History = PF
CC: aneurysm
HPI: location (abdominal aortic) & severity (4.5 cm)

PE - none

MDM: Problem points = 1 (established, stable)
        Data points = 1 (abdominal CTA ordered)
        Risk = moderate (? ... but you don't need this)
MDM is Straightforward based on problem points and data points.

Result is 99212:  PF history and Straightforward MDM

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LLovett (Aug 4, 2009)

Was the patient even there? It doesn't look like it to me from the note. It just looks like a quick letter to another provider, not an office visit note.

I don't think I would bill this myself.

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 4, 2009)

*Yes, of course, patient must be present*

Of course the patient must be present ... Laura is correct. 

The way I read it originally, I had in my mind that the patient *was *seen. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## beach83 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for response(s)....-(At first I also wondered if pt. was in the exam room!!)


----------

